# Anxiety - analysing last cycle and ovulation!!



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok I know I just need to go along with things and the clinic will take care of me, but I have been thinking about my last failed tx (conversion to IUI), the trigger shot and when got AF. This was perhaps something that I should have discussed at my follow up, but wasn't really given the chance and is only just going round in my head in the hope of avoiding this time.

Ok my concern is that I ovulated early. I had the trigger shot on the 6th April at midnight, oh hang on that makes it the 7th!! I then had the IUI on 8th April. My OTD was 24th April. AF arrived on 20th April so 14 days from trigger shot. Is it poss that I ovulated even before I had the trigger shot? I must have for AF to arrive within 14 days so perhaps did that day. Couple of days before the IUI I had a twinge on my right ovary and loads of CM. I was on cetrotide to prevent ovulation but they had ran out in pharmacy for the last shot so clinic prescribed I think suprecur instead, could this have been the problem and the change in drug didn't prevent ovulation?

Gosh I know that will never know the answers, but need to try and be happy in my head about this tx. Do you think I should bring this up in clinic? Is there anything that could be done like have trigger shot late?
Am I just being neurotic  

So Trigger shot actually 7th April, cos it was midnight, not 6th April
IUI 8th. April
AF 20th April - 13 days from trigger shot

thanks everyone x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, I think you should ask in the clinic when you go for your baseline scan on monday. Just to put your mind at rest.  I don't know what the change of meds for down reg could do and perhaps you did ovulate early. Worth mentioning as they can give you the trigger 34 hours before rather than the normal 36 if you're concerned.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Laura


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun you remember my abandoned cycle? well i trigger and granted it did not have iui but i did bleed early

i think you should bring it up with clinic just for piece of mind but remember this cycle is completely different and you are also on long protocol. if ever you have a concern i would chat with clinic as it will help put your mind at ease

some people can ovulate early but its rare as you shouldn't lh surge while using suprecur! also they will not be altering your drugs this time


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara, I will have a chat with them. I'm sure that I will stop being a loon when start doing stims, DR sending me into a looney!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah you won't you just a loon

every cycle is a concern and when you have had a bust cycle i think it can be very scary, i know this time was the most nervous cycle ive ever had

i do think changing your drugs last time wasn''t the best idea but as it was iui the egg would have been there waiting for the sperm


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yes sure am a loon  

oh well at least it a bunch of us scared together!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah hun lol

im sure this time will be ok for you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah I am hopeful for a good crop of eggs!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, I'm sure you will have a lovely crop of eggies.  You have a great AMH score.
Def agree that worrying about response makes it all the more stressful.  I haven't slept since Friday night properly.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Laura. O poor you, a lack of sleep really doesn't help. I am   lots for you and so hope that tues brings you good news


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, thank you lovely.  I'm so scared of this being the end of the road. 

Loads of luck for your baseline tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Laura, I had my baseline on Fri, starting stims tomorrow and back for scan on day 5. That must be  a very scarey thought indeed, but try and sit tight because you are not at the end of the road yet


----------

